

Why customers leave: the breakdown - cwan
http://blog.getsatisfaction.com/2010/10/04/fastest-way-to-lose-customers/?view=socialstudies

======
spxdcz
Would have been nice to have just seen these as normal graphs; the
"infographic" style feels a bit OTT for this kind of (very important) data,
and almost trivializes it.

I do question, though, where the "A company's following count should not [be]
higher than 10% of their follower count" comes from? That sounds like utter
rubbish. Why 10%? And why shouldn't a company follow back every one of their
followers (rather than just an elite 10%), so that, for example, they can
exchange private DMs with more-sensitive information? There's no direct source
for this incredibly arbitrary number. (or, put another way, "[citation
needed]"...)

~~~
StavrosK
Hmm, I never understood the use of a company Twitter account following people.
Why do you need to read other people's statuses on your company account?

The historious Twitter account, for example, only follows the parent company's
account, just to show that it's a Stochastic project, and nobody else. If we
need DMs, we email people or urge them to email us, as we'll probably need a
larger space to write in anyway.

Is there a benefit I'm missing?

~~~
dangravell
Depends what you mean by 'people'. It's useful where you are building an
interest group of people from the same domain. If those people are 'mavens' it
can be a useful to see their thoughts and engage them in discussion.

~~~
StavrosK
Ah, I see what you mean now... I prefer not to spam my followers with semi-
irrelevant discussion, the stream is mostly used for updates or customer
support.

------
bonsaitree
Without a link describing the methods used to garner this information and the
raw data itself, these conclusions are, at best, suspect.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
... especially since using getsatisfaction is supposed to improve a company's
customer service.

Their decision to create lots of "unofficial" support sites (e.g.
<http://getsatisfaction.com/gm> \- note that the "unofficial" is easy to miss)
was also... controversial. Especially since companies had to pay quite a bit
to take over this "support" forum.

------
coryl
Erm, that wasn't even a very good infographic. Usually there's some sort of
theme or agenda. These are just a bunch of factoids and numbers strung
together.

Unsatisfied!

------
terra_t
-150 infographic blogspam.

